# My wife is great!



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

We had been in "negotiations" for a couple weeks now about me getting a new gun. As a hint, I filled in all the info, minus the credit card, for an on-line order and left it on the screen right before my wife used the computer last night. I assumed she's just delete it. Instead, she came out of the office a little while later and said, "I ordered your gun. Now sell the other one to pay for it." I was floored! So the bad news is my XD will be on the chopping block, but I'm fickle, so I'll have this to comfort me:

SIG Sauer P229 SAS Gen 2!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice:mrgreen:...now the negotiations to keep your XD....:anim_lol: Range report ASAP. Your wife sounds like a keeper Todd!:smt023


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

I would take the Sig over the XD any day. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Very nice:mrgreen:...now the negotiations to keep your XD....:anim_lol:


That's not going to happen. Gun money doesn't come out of household money. So to fund the Sig, both the XD's have to go. I don't like selling guns, but I've wanted a Sig since I was about 20 and this is the only way for the foreseeable future to get one.



tekhead1219 said:


> Your wife sounds like a keeper Todd!:smt023


Yeah, she's OK. :smt033


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Haha, very clever todd. I made a promise to sell my S&W 22A to get my 96FS, still haven't done it, so it looks like we're in the same boat.

Good luck with that sig, it's a nice looking gun.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

You made 2 great choices, the Sig and your wife! Congratulations.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Marcus99 said:


> Haha, very clever todd. I made a promise to sell my S&W 22A to get my 96FS, still haven't done it, so it looks like we're in the same boat.


Believe me, this will be something I have to follow through on or else there will be hell to pay.


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new Sig!!! Sounds like you got two keepers now, the Sig and the Wife!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Believe me, this will be something I have to follow through on or else there will be hell to pay.


I sure don't want you to go through that. We'll see how bad you want to stay on the wife's good side. How much for the XD9SC? :smt116:smt083


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

It took me a hell of a long time to figure out why the Gen 2 is visually different than the standard P229. It has no rails! So I checked Sig's site and apparently they took the rails off to make it more snag free. Factory nightsights and SRT are on this model; a big plus. Nice snag!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> How much for the XD9SC? :smt116:smt083


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18576


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> It took me a hell of a long time to figure out why the Gen 2 is visually different than the standard P229. It has no rails! So I checked Sig's site and apparently they took the rails off to make it more snag free. Factory nightsights and SRT are on this model; a big plus. Nice snag!


Not only is there no rail, but look at the trigger guard and top of the slide compared to the standard model. Everything has been rounded for less snag.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations Todd...nice choice on the SIG..Have fun..I know that tingling feeling of purchasing a new gun that you have always wanted..And the best part is that the wife is in approval..That's a double bonus of self satisfaction with the purchase and that somebody really cares.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The gun looks like a nice one.
The wife is great.
Enjoy them both. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats, _Todd_! I'm in a similar situation, but almost the opposite. I just purchased my P3AT yesterday and when I hinted to my GF that I may sell the XD9SC to fund holster and ammo purchases she was dissapointed! The funniest thing about this is that she doesn't even like shooting the XD, she just doesn't want me to sell any guns. If I had a ring, I would have asked her to marry me on the spot! :anim_lol:

Wait a minute! I seem to remember a certain comment....hmmmm...where is that.....here it is!!!!



Todd said:


> XD traitor! :numbchuck::numbchuck::numbchuck:


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16019&highlight=showdown+begins

:smt083:smt033:watching::watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Wait a minute! I seem to remember a certain comment....hmmmm...where is that.....here it is!!!!
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16019&highlight=showdown+begins
> 
> :smt083:smt033:watching::watching:


I have no recollection of that. Must have been someone else. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> I have no recollection of that. Must have been someone else. :mrgreen:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023

I have been sitting in wait for the day that I could use your own quote against you. :smt083


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Make room for one more in the boat...

I have my eye on a Ruger Blackhawk .357/9mm convertible.

Anyone out there interested in providing a good home for some HO model railroad stuff???

Scott


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> We had been in "negotiations" for a couple weeks now about me getting a new gun.


Come on Todd, who wears the pants in your family?

When I decided to purchase a new gun, I just bought it and told my wife about it later. Sure, she'd be a little bitchy and sulk for a few days, but that was a small price to pay for a new gun whenever I wanted one.

But now that we're *Divorced*, I don't even have to put up with the sulking!:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> When I decided to purchase a new gun, I just bought it and told my wife about it later. Sure, she'd be a little bitchy and sulk for a few days, but that was a small price to pay for a new gun whenever I wanted one.


Yeah, I did that once when I bought my AR15. I had the money and just went ahead an ordered it even though my wife made it clear she did not see the need. Apparently "I don't see the need" is woman code for "Don't event think about spending that kind of money on a gun, moron!" I still get s#*t about it, and that was almost 2 years ago! I'm not making that mistake again. But this time, since she _technically_ ordered it, I'm in the clear! :smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> I still get s#*t about it, and that was almost 2 years ago!


Don't worry. She'll forget about it eventually.

In about 20 years.

You know, I'm pretty sure that boobs are really external hard drives or zip drives for long term memory storage.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> You know, I'm pretty sure that boobs are really external hard drives or zip drives for long term memory storage.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a pistol a lot like that one. Hope You really like it!:smt023

Hard to go wrong with a Sig though


----------



## clewis (Mar 6, 2009)

Dont feel bad. I just sold one of my guns, that was just collecting dust, in order to buy my first Sig p239. I never get rid of stuff, especially my guns, but it was the best thing I could have done!. I love my 239 and hope you like your 229 as well!:mrgreen:


----------



## SIDE ARM (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I have to be different!

Great catch on the WIFE Todd!

Great choice on the gun too.

:mrgreen:

(be sure the wife see's that I mentioned her FIRST!) :smt083


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It's nice to have a wife that buys you guns. Mine has bought me two.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023
> 
> I have been sitting in wait for the day that I could use your own quote against you. :smt083


You'll both be shooting M&Ps one day... LOL

So much for my impressive XD collection...



JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> You'll both be shooting M&Ps one day... LOL


:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023

I still have yet to actually shoot one. I could use a vacation in Florida! :anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> You'll both be shooting M&Ps one day... LOL


Mabye Beefy since he's young and impressionable. :smt033

I'm going to keep drinking the Sig flavored Kool Aid for a while.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Todd, now you know that that's gotta hurt...selling that XD. :smt022


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

akr said:


> Todd, now you know that that's gotta hurt...selling that XD. :smt022


Actually sold two: XD40 Service and XD9SC. The .40 hadn't been out of the safe for a year except for periodic maintenance. That didn't hurt too bad. Plus one of my friends from high school bought it, so I know it is going to a good home. The SC was my EDC, and I was a bit more apprehensive about letting it go since I usually regret selling guns. But now that I had a chance to put the Sig through it's paces last night, I have to say I like it a lot better than the SC; especially that SRT trigger! :smt023


----------

